# Hinky goes pro!!!!!!!!



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh say it isn't so.

Hey wait a minute. He's hung with that crowd before and it didn't damage his non-pro status

What pressures have been exerted?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Wonder if he needs an "arrow caddy"?

Congrats Hinky - hope only the best for you!


----------



## Pantera07 (Dec 6, 2006)

CONGRATS HINKY!!!!!
Let's hope he doesn't forget all the little people who gave him all their crispies.....


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Finnally that big goof ball is out of my hair!!!!:wink:

Congrats on the move bud!!!


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

It really is a SHAME that while trying to spend a relaxing vaction at the beach with my family at the OBX.................I get call after call about a thread on AT started by my buddy 'ole pal DarrinM.


I can tell you ALL with ABSOLUTE certainty that HINKY is a JOE as he ever was!!!!

Maybe everything you read on the internet ISN'T true!![/


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

Hinkelmonster said:


> It really is a SHAME that while trying to spend a relaxing vaction at the beach with my family at the OBX.................I get call after call about a thread on AT started by my buddy 'ole pal DarrinM.
> 
> 
> I can tell you ALL with ABSOLUTE certainty that HINKY is a JOE as he ever was!!!!
> ...


Hinky don't tell me that what I read on the web isn't true, if it wasn't true they wouldn't write it, that is a fact:wink:.


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

tabarch said:


> hinky don't tell me that what i read on the web isn't true, if it wasn't true they wouldn't write it, that is a fact:wink:.


exactly!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

Congrats HINKY, YOU DA MAN!!!!


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

From what I have heard the other Maryland Pros are looking to welcome:wink: him to the PRO ranks. Way to go BIG BOY.


----------



## WV Has Been (Aug 9, 2002)

I can not believe Randy forgot to call and give me the news.:zip:


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

WV Has Been said:


> I can not believe Randy forgot to call and give me the news.:zip:


So I take it then, you won't be hosting the coming out party:bolt:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Not sure but bet he feels embarassed....You know with all the Pro bashing in the past Or maybe he is afraid to let OBT know, you know the ultimate JOE.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Rattleman said:


> Not sure but bet he feels embarassed....You know with all the Pro bashing in the past Or maybe he is afraid to let OBT know, you know the ultimate JOE.


Not sure how many different ways I can paint this picture but this JOE is JOE!!!!!

Nothing to tell or come out of the closet about!!!

OBT knows the story and so does HasBeen...............


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Not sure how many different ways I can paint this picture but this JOE is JOE!!!!!
> 
> Nothing to tell or come out of the closet about!!!
> 
> OBT knows the story and so does HasBeen...............


Well whatever your decision is/was/going to be, it is one that I surely hope you made/make yourself and not because of pressure from others AND I wish the very best for you. 

If you're staying in the amateur ranks, it sure gives the rest of us a worthy goal to strive for. But I think "most" of us really has some intermediate goals to strive for first. :wink:

So where's all the vacation pix from OBX (please, none of you in a bathing suite. :tongue: )


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Not sure how many different ways I can paint this picture but this JOE is JOE!!!!!
> 
> Nothing to tell or come out of the closet about!!!
> 
> OBT knows the story and so does HasBeen...............


And they know PRO when they hear it


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Not sure how many different ways I can paint this picture but this JOE is JOE!!!!!
> 
> Nothing to tell or come out of the closet about!!!
> 
> OBT knows the story and so does HasBeen...............


Yea but can Hasbeen still have the party


----------



## huntelk (Jan 11, 2004)

In all seriousness, does the NFAA have a "move-up" rule? I can't find anything in the rule book about it. I also find it interesting that you can be "amateur shooter of the year" more than once. That just sounds odd to me.

I know how much "push" there is on BHFS shooters to move out of their class if they have a couple strong showings, but this is the only mention (not sure how "subtle" this thread is Darrin) of "encouraging" an amateur freestyle shooter to advance.

Disclaimer: I am in no way suggesting that Hinky should be moved up nor criticizing him if he stays an amateur. I am just curious of the protocol:wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Huntelk...there is no "move up" rule in the NFAA...

There is no rule preventing a bum like me from becoming a pro either...all I gotta' do to be a pro is pay my pro-dues...

Hinky's amatuer status has been widely discussed on this forum...from both sides of the fence...


huntelk said:


> In all seriousness, does the NFAA have a "move-up" rule? I can't find anything in the rule book about it. I also find it interesting that you can be "amateur shooter of the year" more than once. That just sounds odd to me.
> 
> I know how much "push" there is on BHFS shooters to move out of their class if they have a couple strong showings, but this is the only mention (not sure how "subtle" this thread is Darrin) of "encouraging" an amateur freestyle shooter to advance.
> 
> Disclaimer: I am in no way suggesting that Hinky should be moved up nor criticizing him if he stays an amateur. I am just curious of the protocol:wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Look guys me and Hinky have talked it over he cant go Pro until i beat him!!!

So the way i see it he's got until March!!!!!:zip::wink::tongue:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Not sure how many different ways I can paint this picture but this JOE is JOE!!!!!
> 
> Nothing to tell or come out of the closet about!!!
> 
> OBT knows the story and so does HasBeen...............


What is an OBT????


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Bees said:


> What is an OBT????


On Bike Today :wink:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> So where's all the vacation pix from OBX (please, none of you in a bathing suite. :tongue: )


Suit......???? It's al natural for HINKY!!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Suit......???? It's al natural for HINKY!!!!


My EYES - my EYES :wink:

Of course I'm constantly watching the schedule at Bar-S-Ranch (Reidsville, NC) for an archery tournament.


----------



## Pantera07 (Dec 6, 2006)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Suit......???? It's al natural for HINKY!!!!


I think I just puked a lil'.....


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Suit......???? It's al natural for HINKY!!!!


That settles it, your an am for sure. No sponsor going to put their logo on THAT


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Hutnicks said:


> That settles it, your an am for sure. No sponsor going to put their logo on THAT


Oh I don't know about that concider all the advertising space. umm


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Not sure how many different ways I can paint this picture but this JOE is JOE!!!!!
> 
> Nothing to tell or come out of the closet about!!!
> 
> OBT knows the story and so does HasBeen...............



Worded like a pro. i mean a Joe :wink:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Hinky would you say your a professional beach bum for at least a week any way?


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

jarlicker said:


> Hinky would you say your a professional beach bum for at least a week any way?


AbPROlutely!!!!

Without a doubt................I've got this whole relazing and checkin' out the honies down!!! 

You can call me the Jesse B. of beach bummin'!!!!


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Suit......???? It's al natural for HINKY!!!!


bigfoot in a speedo......yeah, thats a comforting image.ukey:

other than the stomach turning image that presents, me thinx hinxter will hold his own with the card carrying members........


and the real pros too. :thumbs_up


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

Hutnicks said:


> That settles it, your an am for sure. No sponsor going to put their logo on THAT


I think Doinker could find a spot


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

I believe you Hinky!!!


----------



## Pantera07 (Dec 6, 2006)

I don't think DCM would ever put something on here that was not true..... The man got his info from the top he says........:wink::zip:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Pantera07 said:


> I don't think DCM would ever put something on here that was not true..... The man got his info from the top he says........:wink::zip:


Wow he's really got you fleeced don't he????


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

bowaholic77 said:


> I think Doinker could find a spot


Well in all honesty probably not DOINKER but at least DOI


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Wow he's really got you fleeced don't he????


Know that I know the bat number also.... Heck Igave it to you I think 




Hinkelmonster said:


> Well in all honesty probably not DOINKER but at least DOI



Finally the truth from you! Go Doh :embara::embara:


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

DarrinM said:


> Know that I know the bat number also.... Heck Igave it to you I think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Starting to think this whole thing was concockted by you two to try and fleece some kind of arcane sponsorship deal from the AT membership. Might just have to have the mods move this to the classifieds, soon as I figure out just _*WHAT*_ you're selling:wink:


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

Hutnicks said:


> Starting to think this whole thing was concockted by you two to try and fleece some kind of arcane sponsorship deal from the AT membership. Might just have to have the mods move this to the classifieds, soon as I figure out just _*WHAT*_ you're selling:wink:



not sure what it is either, but i bet it makes gardens grow like crazy:tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

As one of the leaders of the JOE NATION.....maybe self appointed but still :wink:


I say NO.....:nono:

You can call it shock....call it denial...call it what you want.....:noidea:


HINKY MUST STAY JOE.....

The JOE NATION isn't ready to loose...HINKY and X-RING all in one shot.....:faint:

xhunter and the rest of the contending JOES aren't ready......:nono:

So I say that if you PROS are taking Hinky.....and x-ring......

We JOES need something in this deal.....We get the GNOME 

DARRINM, The GNOME....or whatever else you might call him when he can't hear you.....is a JOE 

Got the papers faxed in earlier today.....:wink:



NOW all that being said.....I will add a little note for you folks around the country....outdoors..... 4 of the top 5 PROS now reside in either MD or VA:wink:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> As one of the leaders of the JOE NATION.....maybe self appointed but still :wink:
> 
> 
> I say NO.....:nono:
> ...


Don't worry little buddy............I'm home now and it's time to really start hammerin' these boys!!!

HINKY ain't goin' NO where!!!! I'm here to stay!!!


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Don't worry little buddy............I'm home now and it's time to really start hammerin' these boys!!!
> 
> HINKY ain't goin' NO where!!!! I'm here to stay!!!


THEN YOU ARE SKEERED AND LIED!!!!!

Your bat phone priveledges will be revoked for sure!


----------

